# Mckamey Manor



## HauntCast

I'm not sure if you guys are aware of this haunt. I would bet money that it's a pro haunt, but it's not.
Winner of the 2009 Haunter Video Awards for best indoor/walkthrough haunt and the 2010 2nd place winner for Home Haunt Association's best home haunt.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow that is amazing! Do they make their props or buy them? If he buys them than he must have one hell of an income! Looks awesome!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Joiseygal said:


> Do they make their props or buy them?


They definitely bought most or all of that, it's all stuff that you see at the big money haunts and you can see it at Transworld and whatnot.


----------



## scareme

Wow, that is great. Hard to believe it's free. If I had big bucks, that's the kind of props I would buy too.


----------



## Bethene

wow, that is awesome!! that it is free is great!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Chris will be interviewing him February 25th on Hauntcast. He was also on Route 666 Fear Net. I will be looking forward to the Hauntcast show and if you get a chance check out his youtube channel and website he has some really cool stuff. Here is the link to his website and the Fear Net video:

Website: http://www.mckameymanor.com/


----------



## Spooky1

Someone spent a fortune on their home haunt, but it looks great.


----------



## kprimm

Looks cool but I prefer the home made stuff personally.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

cool


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do recognize several of those props from transworld. I always wanted one prop that was professional like that but couldn't afford it. Good for him if he can and if he is running it for free. That is someone that loves to haunt for the haunt, not the money, and that is great.


----------



## DarkLore

Yall are commenting on the props. What stood out to me was...TWENTY ROOMS. Holy crap. What I could do if I had twenty rooms to build a haunt in.


----------



## GidgetFL

*Wow!!!*

just saw alot of your videos on youtube, man your are a Halloween God, what Pantheon are you form?
Awesome scary stuff.


----------



## Joiseygal

I can't believe that no one in his area hasn't picked him up to go pro! His haunt is one of my favorite haunts! I just wish I lived in his area to check it out!


----------



## Darkmaster

This is a nice haunt. I like how there are definitely scary scenes. For a home haunt and seeing the people getting scared, that's great.
Good job!


----------



## Dead Things

What with all the blindfolding, waterboarding and general terrorizing, San Diego sounds like my kinda town.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

Mckamey Manor is a cross between a prohaunt and a snuff film. He spends more money than most prohaunts and he scares more than most prohaunts.


----------



## MorbidMariah

This looks really really scary.  Like, I wouldn't want to go in it. I'm much more the spooky ambience kinda haunter. Probably because I would have a heart attack if I went into a haunt like this!:undecidekin:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

the videos I've seen show a very scary haunt - although IMHO I think that some of the scare tactics are a little too aggressive and border on hostage taking / terrorism overtones...
but they are definitely committed doing it HUGE!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

I love it! And I love his enthusiasm. 

Wish I could do something like that around here, but my ToTers would be permanently scarred. LOL


----------



## Terrormaster

I'm quite familiar with his haunt as he has some of the best coverage of the Transworld convention (heck it wouldn't surprise me if he gets a break from some of the vendors as a result). If you hit up his YouTube page you'll find the coverage videos which are broken into 5-6 10 minute or so long videos covering the convention followed by a multi-part video coverage of a lights on walkthrough tour of The Darkness (sans actors sadly since its lights on).


----------

